# Icône utilisateur invité



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Pouvez vous me dire où je peux trouver sous ML 10.8.2, l'icône de l'utilisateur invité du login ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

HD / Système / Library / Frameworks / Quartz.framework / Versions / A / Framework / ImageKit.framework / Versions / A / Resources / GuestUser.png

Plus simplement : tape GuestUser dans Spotlight, fichiers système visibles.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2013)

OK merci !


----------



## gmaa (8 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> *HD / Système / Library / Frameworks / Quartz.framework / Versions / A / Framework / ImageKit.framework / Versions / A / Resources / GuestUser.png*
> 
> Plus simplement : tape GuestUser dans Spotlight, fichiers système visibles.



On l'obtient bien avec ce chemin.
Par contre pas par "Plus simplement"!...

Question : Peux-t-on s'amuser à changer l'image?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Par contre pas par "Plus simplement"!...


Si, si, puisque c'est comme ça que j'ai trouvé le chemin...

On doit pouvoir la changer, comme d'autres, mais je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## gmaa (8 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si, si, puisque c'est comme ça que j'ai trouvé le chemin...
> 
> On doit pouvoir la changer, comme d'autres, mais je n'ai pas testé.



à Renaud31 :
Ben pas chez moi!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

Je l'ai fait sous 10.8.2.

Il faut bien sûr inclure les fichiers système.

Avec "guestuser", tu obtiendras ceci :


----------



## gmaa (8 Janvier 2013)

*On n'a pas l'air d'avoir le même 10.8.2!*

Dans ce chemin :

*HD / Système / Library / Frameworks / Quartz.framework / Versions / A / Framework / ImageKit.framework / Versions / A / Resources /* 

Je trouve GuestUser.png mais aucun des autres cités.

Et je vois tous les fichiers "cachés" compris!

*Et avec Spotlight : rien du tout!*

Je n'ai pas exclu Macintosh HD des recherches pour Spotlight...


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Je suis dans le même cas que gmaa, j'ai pas la même chose que toi Renaud31


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2013)

J'obtiens ce résultat en faisant la recherche Spotlight dans "ce Mac", et en ayant choisi : "fichiers système, sont inclus" + "type est : image".

Qu'est-ce qu'il a, mon Mountain Lion à moi ? L'est pas normal ?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> J'obtiens ce résultat en faisant la recherche Spotlight dans "ce Mac", et en ayant choisi : "fichiers système, sont inclus" + "type est : image".
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'il a, mon Mountain Lion à moi ? L'est pas normal ?



même résultat chez moi 

mais tu confonds spotlight et recherche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais tu confonds spotlight et recherche


Exact, au temps pour moi. 

Mais je n'imaginerais pas trouver ces fichiers par Spotlight.

De plus j'ai oublié de préciser plus haut que toutes les images trouvées n'ont pas le même chemin.


----------



## gmaa (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai compris...

Spotlight ou Recherche (&#63743;F) : *même combat!* (C'est pareil, les deux "marchent".) Ce doit être juste une couche présentation différente.

Il faut pour obtenir la liste de Renaud 31
Dans *ce Mac*
*Nom* *contient* Guest
*Type* *est* image
*Fichiers systèmes* *sont* inclus (en allant chercher "Fichiers Systèmes" dans Autre...)

La remarque sur le chemin explique l'incompréhension préalable.


----------

